# look what we have here another T-Jet Tom original !



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

After well over at least 50+ hours I decided my Dash 1951 Henry J is finished. It turned out making a nice early '60's modified dirt track racer.
Another Tjettom original.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty!!!! Thanks for that hand shot!! It's too easy to forget what you're looking at until you get it in the proper perspective. They look so big in the macro setting! :lol: Beautiful job all the way around Tom. Truly a labor of love! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Kudos very nice indeed. Love them old track racers that take me back to my youth.
Time well spent for sure.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Your efforts really show. And like scm said, it's easy to forget how small these are and how hard to get such detail.

Really trick ride. Great job!!!:thumbsup:

And by the way, get some lotion on those hands!!! lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Henry the 7th I am, Henry the 7th I am, I am....*

Tom your ho scaled dirt demon is one Trick Henry J...

The first thing that came to mind was little guys bending up and welding this all together...Wholey Sha-moly with a side of Gwak-a-moley!!

Love the way you bounced in just the right amount of chrome.

Bob...were is Henry the 8th...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

New idea for Customising a Henry J !!!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking build!!! I can see it took some time welding all those bars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

LQQKS GOOD!
......some people have WAY too much free time.......COOL!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

What they all said above .
Gonzo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! love the RRR wheelies. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

